# Blade smiths



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Does anyone know of any blade Smiths that can put new g10 handles on a fixed blade?

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Head over to Reddit and join the sub r/knives and ask around there. There are knife manufactures and blade smiths posting all the time about new creations they are making. Maybe someone there can help you.


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

I might

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------

